# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کسی دانشگاه شیراز چیزی قبول شده؟

## king of konkur

دوستان سایت دانشگاه هیچ چیزی در مورد ثبت نام و ثبت نام اینترنتی نزده. باید چیکار کنیم؟!

----------


## ali7893

دانشگاه شیراز اطلاعیه زده دیدم گفته بود از 26 ام ثبت نام غیرحضوریه و اطلاعیه های دیگه بعدا اعلام میشه

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سایت رو بیخیال ، شماره اش رو از داخل سایتش بردار و فردا صبح زنگ بزن بپرس چیکر کنی و کی بری واس ثبت نام و چه مدارکی بیاری
 :Yahoo (4):  ارگان های مهم ایران ، تنها چیزیشون که به روز نیست همیشه سایتشونه خخ

----------


## king of konkur

> سایت رو بیخیال ، شماره اش رو از داخل سایتش بردار و فردا صبح زنگ بزن بپرس چیکر کنی و کی بری واس ثبت نام و چه مدارکی بیاری
>  ارگان های مهم ایران ، تنها چیزیشون که به روز نیست همیشه سایتشونه خخ


فردا پنجشنبست ینی هستن؟

----------


## sweetie

من امروز هرچی زنگ میزدم جواب نمیدادن
توی سایتش بخش امور دانشجویی نوشته بود متعاقبا اعلام میشه لطفا زنگ نزنین :Yahoo (101):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> فردا پنجشنبست ینی هستن؟


والا نمیدونم ولی این روز ها ، تب ثبت نام بالا هست ، احتمالا باید باشن تا وقت کم نیارن واس ثبت نام ، حالا دیگه گذر زمان که دست تو نیست پسرخوب  :Yahoo (1):  فوقش فردا صبح چند بار زنگ بزن (چون ممکنه بار اول بر ندارن) ، اگر به نتیجه نرسیدی شنبه تلاش کن ، سایتشون هم چک بکن شاید خبری چیزی توش زدن

----------


## ali7893

> من امروز هرچی زنگ میزدم جواب نمیدادن
> توی سایتش بخش امور دانشجویی نوشته بود متعاقبا اعلام میشه لطفا زنگ نزنین


واقعا لازم نیست زنگ بزنی خود سایت اعلام میکنه

----------


## king of konkur

> من امروز هرچی زنگ میزدم جواب نمیدادن
> توی سایتش بخش امور دانشجویی نوشته بود متعاقبا اعلام میشه لطفا زنگ نزنین


دقیقا. امروز اصن نبودن. میشه اگه خبری شد به من اطلاع بدین؟

----------


## king of konkur

> والا نمیدونم ولی این روز ها ، تب ثبت نام بالا هست ، احتمالا باید باشن تا وقت کم نیارن واس ثبت نام ، حالا دیگه گذر زمان که دست تو نیست پسرخوب  فوقش فردا صبح چند بار زنگ بزن (چون ممکنه بار اول بر ندارن) ، اگر به نتیجه نرسیدی شنبه تلاش کن ، سایتشون هم چک بکن شاید خبری چیزی توش زدن


چشم. دستت درد نکنه.

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> چشم. دستت درد نکنه.


قربانت :Yahoo (113):  ولی از تجربه ی دانشجوییم ، طرف بیکار هست و داره با کاغذای روی میز بازی میکنه ولی تلفن رو بر نمیداره ، اگر راهت نزدیک هست و میتوانی حضوری مراجعه کنی بهتره اگر هم نه به همون چک کردن سایت و زنگ زدن متوسل شو ، شیراز دومین دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کشور رو داره ، بالاخره حتما توی همین سایت تعداد زیادی این شهر قبول شدن ، تاپیکت رو ببینن بهتر راهنمایی میکنن

----------


## king of konkur

> قربانت ولی از تجربه ی دانشجوییم ، طرف بیکار هست و داره با کاغذای روی میز بازی میکنه ولی تلفن رو بر نمیداره ، اگر راهت نزدیک هست و میتوانی حضوری مراجعه کنی بهتره اگر هم نه به همون چک کردن سایت و زنگ زدن متوسل شو ، شیراز دومین دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کشور رو داره ، بالاخره حتما توی همین سایت تعداد زیادی این شهر قبول شدن ، تاپیکت رو ببینن بهتر راهنمایی میکنن


داداش من روانشناسی قبول شدم. جزو دانشگاه علوم پزشکی نیست فکر کنم

----------


## banafsheh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط king of konkur


دوستان سایت دانشگاه هیچ چیزی در مورد ثبت نام و ثبت نام اینترنتی نزده. باید چیکار کنیم؟!


خب تو سایت دانشگاه تون اطلاعیه زدن دیگه*

----------


## king of konkur

> *
> 
> خب تو سایت دانشگاه تون اطلاعیه زدن دیگه*


قابل توجه پذیرفته شدگان آزمون سراسری (کارشناسی و دکتری حرفه ای) سال تحصیلی 97 دانشگاه شیراز | دانشگاه شیراز
اینو میگین؟این ک هیچی نگفته. ن لینک داده واسه ثبت نام ن هیچی

----------


## banafsheh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط king of konkur


قابل توجه پذیرفته شدگان آزمون سراسری (کارشناسی و دکتری حرفه ای) سال تحصیلی 97 دانشگاه شیراز | دانشگاه شیراز
اینو میگین؟این ک هیچی نگفته. ن لینک داده واسه ثبت نام ن هیچی


بله نوشته ثبت نام اینترنتی از ۲۶ ام*

----------


## king of konkur

> *
> 
> بله نوشته ثبت نام اینترنتی از ۲۶ ام*


راست میگین :/ من شرمندم. از بس اعصابم خورده درست نخوندم. مرسی

----------


## banafsheh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط king of konkur


راست میگین :/ من شرمندم. از بس اعصابم خورده درست نخوندم. مرسی


خواهش می کنم.
موفق باشید.*

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> داداش من روانشناسی قبول شدم. جزو دانشگاه علوم پزشکی نیست فکر کنم


 :Yahoo (4): اینشو دیگه واقعا نمیدونم ، ولی سایت به این بزرگی ، تو تنها نیستی ، بالاخره یکی پیدا میشه ، نشد هم نگران نباش ، بالاخره تماس میگیری یا توی سایتشون میزنن ، تازه یک روز هست جواب انتخاب رشته اومده ، مهم این قسمتش بود که قبول شدی ، دیگه بقیه اش استرس کمتری داره

----------


## sweetie

دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیراز چی؟

----------


## king of konkur

به اطلاع می رساند که زمان *ثبت نام اینترنتی* دانشگاه شیراز از تاریخ *دوشنبه مورخ ۲۶/۶/۹۷* تا *شنبه مورخ ۳۱/۶/۹۷* می باشد.
 همچنین شروع کلاسها* یکشنبه ۱/۷/۹۷* می باشد.
 شایان ذکر است که اطلاعیه تکمیلی متعاقباً از طریق سایت دانشگاه شیراز به آدرس دانشگاه شیراز اعلام می گردد.

دانشگاه شیراز اینو گفته. وقت ثبت نام حضوری نداده. چجوریه؟ سنجش گفته اونایی ک وقت ندادن 24 ام برن ! الان خدایی نکرده 24 ام باید برم؟

----------


## king of konkur

یکی اینو جواب بدهههه لطفااااااااااااا

----------

